# Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?



## talonkarrde007 (2. November 2006)

*Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*

Hallo,
weiss jemand wo man für aktuelle ASUS-Mainboards Kompatibilitätslisten für den Arbeitsspeicher findet? Ich habe auf der offiziellen Website nichts gefunden.


----------



## Dexter (2. November 2006)

*AW: Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*



			
				talonkarrde007 am 02.11.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> weiss jemand wo man für aktuelle ASUS-Mainboards Kompatibilitätslisten für den Arbeitsspeicher findet? Ich habe auf der offiziellen Website nichts gefunden.



steht das nicht im Handbuch?  Verlassen kann man sich aber da eh nicht


----------



## bogus6 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*

Um welches Asus Board geht es denn?

Bei Asus waehlst du zuerst das entsprechende Board unter den Produkten aus. Dann gibt es dort auch einen Link zu kompatiblen RAM Riegeln.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. November 2006)

*AW: Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*

Wenn du auf der Seite des Mainboards  bist gibts im Menü links nen Link "QVL Download"
Dort kannst die RAM Kompatibilitätsliste anschauen.

QVL steht für Quality Vendor List


----------



## talonkarrde007 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 02.11.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auf der Seite des Mainboards  bist gibts im Menü links nen Link "QVL Download"
> Dort kannst die RAM Kompatibilitätsliste anschauen.
> 
> QVL steht für Quality Vendor List



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Darauf muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## HanFred (2. November 2006)

*AW: Asus Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM?*



			
				talonkarrde007 am 02.11.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 02.11.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder auf alles klicken, was sich da so findet. so hab ich das auch entdeckt.


----------

